# Is it a 'girl' thing - ?



## simongt (19 Dec 2015)

On my daily commute, I pass a number of other cyclists coming the other way. Being a cheery type, I acknowledge these fellow two wheelers. However what I find odd and pretty consistent is that almost without fail, female cyclists return my greeting, usually with a smile. BUT when it comes to the men, its invariably t'other way 'bout. They pass silent, eyes front and down with a gritted look of determination written all over their faces - ! So, in the experience of our fellow CycleChat members, is this a common phenomeneon, or is it just Norfolk blokes - ?


----------



## andyfraser (19 Dec 2015)




----------



## jefmcg (19 Dec 2015)

@ianrauk


----------



## roadrash (19 Dec 2015)

jefmcg said:


> @ianrauk



hes gonna need a bigger jar........


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2015)

Lovely... It's been a while and with the expense of Christmas...I'm happy for the extra penny.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2015)

simongt said:


> On my daily commute, I pass a number of other cyclists coming the other way. Being a cheery type, I acknowledge these fellow two wheelers. However what I find odd and pretty consistent is that almost without fail, female cyclists return my greeting, usually with a smile. BUT when it comes to the men, its invariably t'other way 'bout. They pass silent, eyes front and down with a gritted look of determination written all over their faces - ! So, in the experience of our fellow CycleChat members, is this a common phenomeneon, or is it just Norfolk blokes - ?


You may guess this topic has been discussed before . basically some cyclists wave some don't .
Do motorist wave at one another ?
Personally I acknowledge all cyclists .


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Dec 2015)

simongt said:


> On my daily commute, I pass a number of other cyclists coming the other way. Being a cheery type, I acknowledge these fellow two wheelers. However what I find odd and pretty consistent is that almost without fail, female cyclists return my greeting, usually with a smile. BUT when it comes to the men, its invariably t'other way 'bout. They pass silent, eyes front and down with a gritted look of determination written all over their faces - ! So, in the experience of our fellow CycleChat members, is this a common phenomeneon, or is it just Norfolk blokes - ?



You are witnessing an in-joke. This subject comes up fairly frequently in the CC forums.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Dec 2015)

To be fair, this is a new variation on the "why don't other cyclists wave?" threads.

Clearly the women find you appealing and the men don't.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Do motorist wave at one another ?


I have a Land Rover Defender and you would not believe the number of flashing, waving, nodding and group hugging Land Rover drivers that I have to ignore every time I go out in the 4x4!


----------



## steve50 (19 Dec 2015)

I asked the same question when i was new to this forum, all I can add is some of us are sociable enough to acknowledge that we do share a common interest and as such "some" male and female cyclists will return a friendly wave or nod where others (anti social cyclists) will completely ignore you.
Such is life.


----------



## Markymark (19 Dec 2015)

I only read the 17th page in these threads. I'll check back in 10 minutes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2015)

The guys may just willy wave as you pass?


----------



## Katherine (20 Dec 2015)

It's not a girl thing. It's quite random, who acknowledges you and who doesn't.


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2015)

Norfolk broads?


----------



## sidevalve (20 Dec 2015)

If you want camaraderie buy a m/cycle - if you want to be a loner buy a bicycle - simples.


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

There's plenty camaraderie among cyclists, I have yet to go for a ride and have another cyclist completely ignore me. I've even had cyclists ask if I was ok or in need of help when i stopped to tweak my gears. The cyclists that completely ignore others are imo complete nobbers and are more than likely unsociable gits anyway.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> There's plenty camaraderie among cyclists, I have yet to go for a ride and have another cyclist completely ignore me. I've even had cyclists ask if I was ok or in need of help when i stopped to tweak my gears. The cyclists that completely ignore others are imo complete nobbers and are more than likely unsociable gits anyway.



That's a bit strong. In some areas, for example central London, there's just too many cyclists to nod and wave at.

Round where I live there's enough space and time to acknowledge other cyclists, most do, but there are some that (as far as I can tell) purposefully ignore. Their loss as, acknowledging other cyclists is part of what makes cycling so good.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Dec 2015)

Change your way of thinking.

When you give a cherry "Hello". Do it to make yourself feel good. If they respond with a cherry "Hello" you get two shots of happiness for the price of one.

There are some miserable sods around.


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> The cyclists that completely ignore others are imo complete nobbers and are more than likely unsociable gits anyway.


You're the one calling names!


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

400bhp said:


> That's a bit strong. In some areas, for example central London, there's just too many cyclists to nod and wave at.
> 
> Round where I live there's enough space and time to acknowledge other cyclists, most do, but there are some that (as far as I can tell) purposefully ignore. Their loss as, acknowledging other cyclists is part of what makes cycling so good.


Exactly, strongly worded, maybe.



winjim said:


> You're the one calling names!



Not calling names at all, not directed at anyone specifically, but if some find the description fits..................................


----------



## Markymark (20 Dec 2015)

I always stop with each cyclist for a picnic. We spend an hour enjoying cake and sandwiches. Sometimes there's ginger beer It's a bit tricky in London as it regularly takes me 3 weeks to get home. My wife gets annoyed. Women!!!!


----------



## Sara_H (20 Dec 2015)

My OH used to have a Mazda Bongo camper. There was a special wave that Bongo drivers used to do to each other. Male and female.


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> The cyclists that completely ignore others are imo complete nobbers





steve50 said:


> Not calling names at all,



You can't get offended by someone doing _absolutely nothing at all_, and then start calling them offensive names!


----------



## graham bowers (20 Dec 2015)

Interesting, I've never joined the dots up before, but I think the observation of the OP is correct in so far as proportionally more females will acknowledge a greeting, in fact I don't think I can remember when one did not. To be honest, the vast majority of males do as well. (OT, but I get markedly more greetings returned when I am on my road bike compared to a mountain bike).
Graham


----------



## Markymark (20 Dec 2015)

I only wave to cyclists with helmets as the rest are nobbers. I don't wave to cyclists without HiViz as I can't see them.


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2015)

It's threads like this that make me determined to never wave at another cyclist, ever.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2015)

winjim said:


> It's threads like this that make me determined to never wave at another cyclist, ever.


Oh yes...please...I'll get more needy people posting another version of this thread. All great for my penny jar.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Dec 2015)

A certain Canal Boat user does...... he likes cyclists


----------



## Markymark (20 Dec 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> A certain Canal Boat user does...... he likes cyclists


What a lovely gesture. Making a cup of tea for you and asking how many sugars.


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2015)

I reply to anyone greeting me cheerfully on my commute, i go through phases of greeting everyone, or smiling, and I have a few regulars who will say hello to me! But in reality you don't have time to say hello to every one, sometimes you need to focus on the road, or distracted by some thought.


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

winjim said:


> It's threads like this that make me determined to never wave at another cyclist, ever.



and so grow the ranks of those determined to turn cycling into an unsociable sport / hobby!!!

What the hell is wrong with raising a hand or nodding or smiling or returning a friendly "good morning" to a fellow cyclist?
It takes a couple of seconds of your time to be sociable, it could be the chap you just ignored who stops to ask if you need help when you get a puncture or your chain snaps or you come off your bike, the same chap who raised his hand in a friendly gesture just to be ignored.

We all participate in a sport / hobby that we enjoy, we all have this one thing in common so why spoil that one thing by being deliberately ignorant.


----------



## Markymark (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> and so grow the ranks of those determined to turn cycling into an unsociable sport / hobby!!!
> 
> What the hell is wrong with raising a hand or nodding or smiling or returning a friendly "good morning" to a fellow cyclist?
> It takes a couple of seconds of your time to be sociable, it could be the chap you just ignored who stops to ask if you need help when you get a puncture or your chain snaps or you come off your bike, the same chap who raised his hand in a friendly gesture just to be ignored.
> ...


Maybe it's not a sport or hobby to some?

Anyway, my hobby is going to the cinema. I say hi to everyone once the film has started. Some miserable sods find it annoying. "shut up" "stop talking during the film" "put your trousers on"

Honestly.


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> and so grow the ranks of those determined to turn cycling into an unsociable sport / hobby!!!
> 
> What the hell is wrong with raising a hand or nodding or smiling or returning a friendly "good morning" to a fellow cyclist?
> It takes a couple of seconds of your time to be sociable, it could be the chap you just ignored who stops to ask if you need help when you get a puncture or your chain snaps or you come off your bike, the same chap who raised his hand in a friendly gesture just to be ignored.
> ...


I dunno, maybe because you just called me a nobber?


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

User said:


> There is a time and place thing here. I will wave to other cyclists during a recreational ride. I am not going to do the same during a commute when I might encounter hundreds though.



Fair comment, I have seen on the tv the volume of cyclists in the city and I'm not talking about scenarios like that, it would just not be possible or sensible to acknowledge everyone.
I live in the countryside, semi rural, recreational riding is what I am talking about. I can set off out on a ride and come across dozens of cyclists on route, the majority will nod , smile, wave etc but there are some who glance over then put their head back down and blatantly ignore, I have also noticed around here there is no bike snobbery, roadies and mtb / hybrid riders all acknowledge each other.....thats the way it should be imo, lets keep it friendly.


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

winjim said:


> I dunno, maybe because you just called me a nobber?



You have taken my comment personally, as i said earlier, It was NOT aimed at anyone specific, if you feel that description fits you or you consider yourself to be one of those people that is YOUR personal choice. I just expressed an opinion which is a long way from calling anyone names.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Dec 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> What a lovely gesture. Making a cup of tea for you and asking how many sugars.




OT - misinterpreting can be fun

On the Cams Hall Road in Fareham there is always a traffic queue and most traffic ends up in it

One evening whilst cycling I had a white van man come alongside, lean over and make a "gesture"... then took off

I was bored so when I found him in the queue, I knocked on the window and thanked him for offering his sexual services..... he was less than polite

Then dropped a quick email to the company congratulating them on their excellent attitude to equality in employing a homosexual driver, but asked whether his unwelcome offer to perform a sexual act whilst on Company time was appropriate

Got an email back stating the driver had been interviewed, had not been soliciting and they apologised for his conduct.


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> You have taken my comment personally, as i said earlier, It was NOT aimed at anyone specific, if you feel that description fits you or you consider yourself to be one of those people that is YOUR personal choice. I just expressed an opinion which is a long way from calling anyone names.


You are Tyson Fury AICMFP.


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> OT - misinterpreting can be fun
> 
> On the Cams Hall Road in Fareham there is always a traffic queue and most traffic ends up in it
> 
> ...



Thanks, needed something like that to lighten the mood, had a good chuckle reading that.


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

winjim said:


> You are Tyson Fury AICMFP.



Sorry , not good on abbreviations, AICMFP?????

and I claim my five pounds??????


----------



## Markymark (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> Sorry , not good on abbreviations, AICMFP?????
> 
> and I claim my five pounds??????


Y


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> Sorry , not good on abbreviations, AICMFP?????
> 
> and I claim my five pounds??????


Indeed.


----------



## Brandane (20 Dec 2015)

User said:


> There is a time and place thing here. I will wave to other cyclists during a recreational ride. I am not going to do the same during a commute when I might encounter hundreds though.


This. I have ridden in that there London, and common sense dictates that you're not going to acknowledge the hundreds of cyclists you cross paths with.
However when I return to the wet and windy wilderness of Ayrshire and surrounding areas where cyclists are rare as hens teeth, I tend to acknowledge my fellow lunatics. Especially in remote areas; where I will say hello to any other people no matter whether they are cycling, walking, or parked up in a car with steamy windows (sometimes THEY don't appreciate the knock on the window ). Some cyclists I come across are, IMHO, quite ignorant. I am talking about the ones you meet where there is no life form for miles around, yet they put more effort into avoiding eye contact than just giving a nod, wave or whatever. And there's no denying that a certain amount of bike snobbery goes on; I have read it previously on CC where some nobber said that he would acknowledge all cyclists - apart from those who don't wear helmets  (and it wasn't said in jest, so it wasn't @0-markymark-0 upthread!). When I venture out on the MTB, I wouldn't dare try to acknowledge a passing roadie (who probably said hello to me last week when I was on MY roadie ).


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2015)

I don't get any difference depending on bike type... Just on the commute and in busy places there are so many it seems pointless saying hello to everyone.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> Thanks, needed something like that to lighten the mood, had a good chuckle reading that.



Cams Hall is such good fun as they are stuck in traffic

You can also play

Had a BMW pull a stupid overtake just to get in the traffic queue a few feet ahead

Pulled in front and then let a twenty or thirty foot gap develop, wave in a couple of cars in front then close the gap, repeat


He hated not being right close behind the vehicle in front

After about ten minutes he was shouting out the window, tooting his horn and complaining sbout the number of cars being let in

Smile, wave and wish him a good evening before disappearing into the distance


----------



## mjr (20 Dec 2015)

simongt said:


> So, in the experience of our fellow CycleChat members, is this a common phenomeneon, or is it just Norfolk blokes - ?


Out in the Norfolk countryside, most people say hello, on bikes or not. In town, you need to be going the same way. In Norwich these days, people only really chat if you're stopped at lights and they're an ordinary person rather than a full battle dress commuter... and that's the only bit where I'd say it differs men/women, as the FBDCs are more men than women.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> Out in the Norfolk countryside, most people say hello, on bikes or not. In town, you need to be going the same way. In Norwich these days, people only really chat if you're stopped at lights and they're an ordinary person rather than a full battle dress commuter... and that's the only bit where I'd say it differs men/women, as the FBDCs are more men than women.



Down here FDBC means camouflage, stable belt and beret


----------



## e-rider (20 Dec 2015)

since moving away from Norwich I've started acknowledging everyone I see, but back in Norwich I didn't bother, so it must be a Norfolk thing


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Dec 2015)

e-rider said:


> since moving away from Norwich I've started acknowledging everyone I see, but back in Norwich I didn't bother, so it must be a Norfolk thing



In Norfolk everyone is a close relation (allegedly)


----------



## jefmcg (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> What the hell is wrong with raising a hand or nodding or smiling or returning a friendly "good morning" to a fellow cyclist?
> It takes a couple of seconds of your time to be sociable, it could be the chap you just ignored who stops to ask if you need help when you get a puncture or your chain snaps or you come off your bike, the same chap who raised his hand in a friendly gesture just to be ignored.





jefmcg said:


> "Are you deaf or just rude?" demanded Brer Rabbit, losing his temper. "I can't stand folks that are stuck up! You take off that hat and say 'Howdy-do' or I'm going to give you such a lickin'!"
> The Tar Baby just sat in the middle of the road looking as cute as a button and saying nothing at all.
> "I'll learn ya!" Brer Rabbit yelled. He took a swing at the cute little Tar Baby and his paw got stuck in the tar.
> "Lemme go or I'll hit you again," shouted Brer Rabbit. The Tar Baby, she said nothing.
> ...


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2015)

Innit.


----------



## i hate hills (20 Dec 2015)

Kudos ma man kudos.......


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

*jefmcg said: ↑

"Are you deaf or just rude?" demanded Brer Rabbit, losing his temper. "I can't stand folks that are stuck up! You take off that hat and say 'Howdy-do' or I'm going to give you such a lickin'!"
The Tar Baby just sat in the middle of the road looking as cute as a button and saying nothing at all.
"I'll learn ya!" Brer Rabbit yelled. He took a swing at the cute little Tar Baby and his paw got stuck in the tar.
"Lemme go or I'll hit you again," shouted Brer Rabbit. The Tar Baby, she said nothing.
"Fine! Be that way," said Brer Rabbit, swinging at the Tar Baby with his free paw. Now both his paws were stuck in the tar.
"I'm gonna kick the stuffin' out of you," Brer Rabbit said and pounced on the Tar Baby with both feet. They sank deep into the Tar Baby. Brer Rabbit was so furious he head-butted the cute little creature until he was completely covered with tar and unable to move.*

Brer Fox leapt out of the bushes and strolled over to Brer Rabbit. "Well, well, what have we here?" he asked, grinning an evil grin.

Brer Rabbit gulped. He was stuck fast. He did some fast thinking while Brer Fox rolled about on the road, laughing himself sick over Brer Rabbit's dilemma.

"I've got you this time, Brer Rabbit," said Brer Fox, jumping up and shaking off the dust. "You've sassed me for the very last time. Now I wonder what I should do with you?"

Brer Rabbit's eyes got very large. "Oh please Brer Fox, whatever you do, please don't throw me into the briar patch."

"Maybe I should roast you over a fire and eat you," mused Brer Fox. "No, that's too much trouble. Maybe I'll hang you instead."

"Roast me! Hang me! Do whatever you please," said Brer Rabbit. "Only please, Brer Fox, please don't throw me into the briar patch."

"If I'm going to hang you, I'll need some string," said Brer Fox. "And I don't have any string handy. But the stream's not far away, so maybe I'll drown you instead."

"Drown me! Roast me! Hang me! Do whatever you please," said Brer Rabbit. "Only please, Brer Fox, please don't throw me into the briar patch."

"The briar patch, eh?" said Brer Fox. "What a wonderful idea! You'll be torn into little pieces!"

Grabbing up the tar-covered rabbit, Brer Fox swung him around and around and then flung him head over heels into the briar patch. Brer Rabbit let out such a scream as he fell that all of Brer Fox's fur stood straight up. Brer Rabbit fell into the briar bushes with a crash and a mighty thump. Then there was silence.

Brer Fox cocked one ear toward the briar patch, listening for whimpers of pain. But he heard nothing. Brer Fox cocked the other ear toward the briar patch, listening for Brer Rabbit's death rattle. He heard nothing.

Then Brer Fox heard someone calling his name. He turned around and looked up the hill. Brer Rabbit was sitting on a log combing the tar out of his fur with a wood chip and looking smug.

"I was bred and born in the briar patch, Brer Fox," he called. "Born and bred in the briar patch."

And Brer Rabbit skipped away as merry as a cricket while Brer Fox ground his teeth in rage and went home.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Dec 2015)

Yeah, but it's better to not get stuck to the tar baby in the first place. Abusing strangers (even in your head, or on the internet) because they don't conform to your idea of civility, is frankly bonkers.


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, but it's better to not get stuck to the tar baby in the first place. Abusing strangers (even in your head, or on the internet) because they don't conform to your idea of civility, is frankly bonkers.



What is wrong with some of you guys????
You have somehow decided that I have abused some of you, I expressed an opinion that to be quite frank and honest was relatively tame up to some of the comments i have seen on this forum.
I have NOT abused anyone! I have (as above) expressed an opinion, if some of you have chosen to take offence at the opinion I have expressed then perhaps the problem lies with you rather than me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2015)

Some friends of mine bought a mobile home/camper van thingy. Driving it, they were alarmed to find they were being waved at by complete strangers driving similar mobile home/camper van thingies.

I bet the forums of www.mobilehomecampervanthingychat.net are alive with similar threads.


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> What is wrong with some of you guys????
> You have somehow decided that I have abused some of you, I expressed an opinion that to be quite frank and honest was relatively tame up to some of the comments i have seen on this forum.
> I have NOT abused anyone! I have (as above) expressed an opinion, if some of you have chosen to take offence at the opinion I have expressed then perhaps the problem lies with you rather than me.


You've got to admit though, the difference between calling somebody a nobber, and expressing publicly the opinion that somebody is a nobber, is a pretty subtle one.


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> There's plenty camaraderie among cyclists, I have yet to go for a ride and have another cyclist completely ignore me. I've even had cyclists ask if I was ok or in need of help when i stopped to tweak my gears. The cyclists that completely ignore others are* imo complete nobbers* and are more than likely unsociable gits anyway.





winjim said:


> You've got to admit though, the difference between calling somebody a nobber, and expressing publicly the opinion that somebody is a nobber, is a pretty subtle one.



Not really, as I stated in my op, imo (in my opinion) it is just an opinion nothing more nothing less, Calling someone a nobber to their face or saying it pointedly on a forum at someone is a completely different thing and could be considered an insult.
Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2015)

winjim said:


> You've got to admit though, the difference between calling somebody a nobber, and expressing publicly the opinion that somebody is a nobber, is a pretty subtle one.


It's like that old joke about (insert footballer here) ... it was Billy Bremner when I first heard it.

BB: Ref, what would you do if I called you a stupid /expletive/?
Ref: I'd send you off immediately
BB: Ah, but what if I just _thought _it?
Ref: Well ... there'd be nothing I could do in that case.
BB: Ah, that's all right then. I think you're a stupid /expletive/.


----------



## young Ed (20 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Do motorist wave at one another ?


land rover drivers have to by law
Cheers Ed


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> We all participate in a sport / hobby that we enjoy, we all have this one thing in common so why spoil that one thing by being deliberately ignorant.


I don't have a car, my bike is my car. A hobby it isn't, or by now I would be exceedingly good at it, not still pedal at 5mph.
Before joining CC I did not know I had to wave at random folks on bikes.
Will men on bikes not think me forward if I wave at them?
Signed: a girl.


----------



## Crandoggler (20 Dec 2015)

I raise my grip from the hoods into a wave. I also smile.

I do find that people often shout hello at me, which I find a little odd. But it's better than the more frequent Castelli army, who will totally blank you. Maybe it's an Oxfordshire thing. People were more friendly down in Somerset.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4065788, member: 9609"]just corrected that typo for you 

happy xmas Pat [/QUOTE]
hehehehe ....
Happy Christmas to you too, may the wee birdies coming back soon to nest in your garage


----------



## steve50 (20 Dec 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I don't have a car, my bike is my car. A hobby it isn't, or by now I would be exceedingly good at it, not still pedal at 5mph.
> Before joining CC I did not know I had to wave at random folks on bikes.
> Will men on bikes not think me forward if I wave at them?
> Signed: a girl.


You don't "have" to do anything, it doesn't matter if you are male or female, if you choose not to acknowledge other cyclists that is your personal choice. What i am saying is it does no harm to nod , wave or say good morning / afternoon when passing other cyclists and you never know when you will be in the position where you might need the help of one of those cyclists you might just have ignored. It is all about maintaining the camaraderie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Will men on bikes not think me forward if I wave at them?
> Signed: a girl.


I don't think I've ever really mistaken friendliness for an invitation. Friendliness, while being in itself a not no, is not a yes. And a not no is far better than a no no. And on we ride - passing, smiling, companionable strangers...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> You don't "have" to do anything, it doesn't matter if you are male or female, if you choose not to acknowledge other cyclists that is your personal choice. What i am saying is it does no harm to nod , wave or say good morning / afternoon when passing other cyclists and you never know when you will be in the position where you might need the help of one of those cyclists you might just have ignored. It is all about maintaining the camaraderie.


I never said I don't help: many clueless occasional cyclist have been rescued by me.
Also never said I ignore: if greeted, I will answer back.
I just don't like doing the waving thing first 
Unless, of course, the person is known to me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> You don't "have" to do anything, it doesn't matter if you are male or female, if you choose not to acknowledge other cyclists that is your personal choice. What i am saying is it does no harm to nod , wave or say good morning / afternoon when passing other cyclists and you never know when you will be in the position where you might need the help of one of those cyclists you might just have ignored. It is all about maintaining the camaraderie.


You've changed your tune. Earlier it was ignorant nobbers and unsociable gits.

For the record, I ignore all cyclists apart from those wearing Aldi jerseys. When I see an Aldi jersey wearer I hoot and whoop enthusiastically, then pull a U turn, chase them down and let them know how good the Aldi jersey looks on them, how it flatters their figure, and invite them home with me to see my collection of Aldi jerseys. And all for what? They just say things like "get stuffed you creepy lunatic". Ignorant antisocial nobbers.


----------



## martint235 (21 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> and so grow the ranks of those determined to turn cycling into an unsociable sport / hobby!!!
> 
> What the hell is wrong with raising a hand or nodding or smiling or returning a friendly "good morning" to a fellow cyclist?
> It takes a couple of seconds of your time to be sociable, it could be the chap you just ignored who stops to ask if you need help when you get a puncture or your chain snaps or you come off your bike, the same chap who raised his hand in a friendly gesture just to be ignored.
> ...


One of the reasons I like my hobby is that it is individualistic. I've played team sports and while they are fun, there is also great joy to be had out on my bike on my own. Now that is being soured by complete and utter strangers (many of whom I will never see again either) waving at me and shouting "Hello". Feckin nobbers.

As to being helped or more likely helping someone else, there you have a camaradarie. You have something to converse about, to share, to communicate. You may even ask for my address so that you can return that spare tube. I'll politely decline but we will have had a meaningful exchange. Not just some stupid wave to someone.


----------



## Thursday guy (28 Dec 2015)

how do you greet them?

ring the bell or wave?


----------



## snorri (28 Dec 2015)

I wave to all the cyclists I see at this time of year, I've known both of them for years and have no reason to ignore them.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> I raise my grip from the hoods into a wave. I also smile.
> 
> I do find that people often shout hello at me, which I find a little odd. But it's better than the more frequent Castelli army, who will totally blank you. Maybe it's a *pinarello mamil* thing.


----------



## RichardB (31 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I have a Land Rover Defender and you would not believe the number of flashing, waving, nodding and group hugging Land Rover drivers that I have to ignore every time I go out in the 4x4!


I used to have a (pre-Defender) 90, and round where I live (rural West Wales) there were no waves at all. Loads about, mainly farmers doing their stuff, nothing to get excited about. But then I took it up to Leeds to visit my Mum. Not many Landies on the motorways or in Leeds, but my goodness what a friendly lot they were! It was like the prodigal son returning.


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2015)

The nobbers have got worse. People who have been studiously ignored for months and finally seemed to be learning that shouting "Hello" at me would get no response are now shouting "Happy New Year". Well it would be happier if you stopped disturbing my peaceful cycle ride!!!


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jan 2016)

Calling @ianrauk 

THIS came up today on a forum I peruse. It sent an involuntary shudder down my spine and a disapproving head shake as I read it......


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Calling @ianrauk
> 
> THIS came up today on a forum I peruse. It sent an involuntary shudder down my spine and a disapproving head shake as I read it......



I'm appalled!

You drive a land rover?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm appalled!
> 
> You drive a land rover?


Yes, it's no secret and while many may try to portray me as public enemy #1 I would like to point out it isn't one of these....






Or these...





Or indeed the current trend for this.....





My old Land Rover probably spends more time being fixed and serviced than being driven and is purely a hobby thing that is my anti-dote to the modern world and the absurdity of fashion, consumerism and the relentless drive of many to own the latest technology.




Having owned several Land Rovers since my early twenties I don't feel I am part of a club or a trend, or that I need to wave to every other Land Rover owner I encounter. Maybe I am just a miserable loner that hates the world and what it is becoming?


----------



## carcharodon (11 Apr 2016)

Maybe some cyclists are gassing it and unfit. That's how I am on commutes anyway...too focused to smile or wave at anyone else, more trying to avoid an accident. Total pessimist.


----------



## RichardB (11 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> My old Land Rover probably spends more time being fixed and serviced than being driven and is purely a hobby thing that is my anti-dote to the modern world and the absurdity of fashion, consumerism and the relentless drive of many to own the latest technology.
> View attachment 114780
> 
> Having owned several Land Rovers since my early twenties I don't feel I am part of a club or a trend, or that I need to wave to every other Land Rover owner I encounter. Maybe I am just a miserable loner that hates the world and what it is becoming?


I could have written this myself. As older Landies are (in theory) infinitely repairable with basic tools and skills, so they are the ultimate anti-consumerism vehicle. And as an estimated 60% of the environmental cost of a car is in the manufacture and disposal, you could argue that a Series Landy is the ultimate green vehicle. Scrapping an old Land Rover and replacing it with a nice shiny new eco-box is utter madness from an environmental viewpoint.

As they say, 70% of all Land Rovers ever made are still on the road somewhere.

...

...

(The rest made it back home.)


----------



## subaqua (12 Apr 2016)

RichardB said:


> I could have written this myself. As older Landies are (in theory) infinitely repairable with basic tools and skills, so they are the ultimate anti-consumerism vehicle. And as an estimated 60% of the environmental cost of a car is in the manufacture and disposal, you could argue that a Series Landy is the ultimate green vehicle. Scrapping an old Land Rover and replacing it with a nice shiny new eco-box is utter madness from an environmental viewpoint.
> 
> As they say, 70% of all Land Rovers ever made are still on the road somewhere.
> 
> ...


Infinitely repairable . Yes it is a never ending process with a series Landy . I am sure there is a old wizened engineer sat cackling as he thinks about how crap the design for this electrical system is. Lucas aaAargh


----------



## nickyboy (12 Apr 2016)

A modern manners dilemma.......

Go out for a ride, encounter a few cyclists going the other way. Cheery wave, "good morning". All going well. Continue. Hang on, there seems to be more cyclists than usual going the other way. I'm starting to get a bit fed up saying "good morning" all the time.

Fark me, it's a sportive. There are hundreds coming my way. But I've started acknowledging everyone and they're so close together that when I stop acknowledging, those who don't get my cheery wave will have seen my cheery wave given to those in front.

I'm torn.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> A modern manners dilemma.......
> 
> Go out for a ride, encounter a few cyclists going the other way. Cheery wave, "good morning". All going well. Continue. Hang on, there seems to be more cyclists than usual going the other way. I'm starting to get a bit fed up saying "good morning" all the time.
> 
> ...


Your problem started with that first, mistaken cheery wave. If you had restrained yourself then you would not be in this dilemma


----------



## nickyboy (12 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Your problem started with that first, mistaken cheery wave. If you had restrained yourself then you would not be in this dilemma



Horses for courses. If I'm cycling through A-u-L and I don't get a half brick chucked at me I count that as a bit of a result 

The charming environs of Glossop....entirely different matter


----------



## I like Skol (12 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> If I'm cycling through A-u-L and I don't get a half brick chucked at me I count that as a bit of a result


That must be the days when I am at work!


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> My old Land Rover probably spends more time being fixed and serviced than being driven and is purely a hobby thing that is my anti-dote to the modern world and the absurdity of fashion, consumerism and the relentless drive of many to own the latest technology.


I can confirm it does look just as bad in real life


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> Not really, as I stated in my op, imo (in my opinion) it is just an opinion nothing more nothing less, Calling someone a nobber to their face or saying it pointedly on a forum at someone is a completely different thing and could be considered an insult.
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


For a small town in County Meath(population 562) it's well known.


----------

